

Start The Engine - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2010/10/start-engine.html

======
michael_dorfman
Nice work, John.

I believe I've said this before, but I think the best way to get some
(serious, lasting) media traction on this is to get a donation by a big-name
figure; if Hawking were to give £1000 with a few suitable quotes, the stories
would write themselves.

~~~
jgrahamc
That's basically what happened with the Turing thing. Once Dawkins got
involved the press was very interested and then I mined the signatories for
famous people who I then told the press about.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Well, stick with a winning strategy, then.

Any other UK-based celebs who might be interested in the Engine?

